# Prices



## craftymom0263 (May 18, 2014)

I made some bars of soap 4x4. I sell them for $5.00 each. I am starting to make some small 1 to 2 inch molded soaps and I have no idea what to sell them for.


----------



## Iluminada (May 18, 2014)

I sell my 1 inch thick bars that weigh about 4.2 ounces for $6. However, I do use organic oils. At festivals, I price them buy 2 get one free.

How much do the one inch weigh? Are they like the size of the ones you find in hotel rooms?


----------



## craftymom0263 (May 18, 2014)

they weigh 1/2 ounce


----------



## Candybee (May 18, 2014)

The price I set on my soap bars is based on several factors including my labor, materials, and the local market rate. I keep a detailed spreadsheet on all my ingredients including shipping, labor, overhead, etc. so I know exactly how much per ounce one of my soap bars cost. Then I determine the price based on that and the local markets. Those can vary greatly from county to state to city, town, etc. For example, handmade artisan soap can bring in $9-15 per bar in NYC while out here in the Virginia country where I live no way can I sell a bar for that much. 
For a 4oz bar I currently sell mine for $5. I also offer a discount for multiple bars.

Setting the right price for your soap is very important. I see so many beginners underselling themselves and others who haven't a clue as to how much it costs them to make a bar of soap. You should know everything about your costs and what the market will bear to set your price. Since I do a lot of local craft shows and farmers markets my price range is right where it should be to be competitive yet within the parameters of my costs.

Being careful how you shop for supplies is also extremely important at keeping costs down. When I first started it cost me almost twice as much to make a bar of soap than it does now. Learning how much to spend and where to get the best quality supplies will play a big factor in your costs.


----------



## Shalisk (May 19, 2014)

Why are there 2 topics by the same person on this? Is the forum acting weird again?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2014)

Costs, including time at what ever you pay yourself per hour, x 2 for wholesale, x 4 for retail.  

This then takes in to account more expensive oils or more time intensive processes and the price adjusts based on that.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 19, 2014)

As in the other - costs (inc time) x 2 for wholesale, x 4 for retail


----------



## grayceworks (May 19, 2014)

For those little decorative looking soaps, I would do a gift box type thing, with three or four to a box, for about the same price as one large bar. That's just me.


----------



## seven (May 19, 2014)

i like grayce's idea to make the smaller decorative soaps into a gift box. remember, there are lotsa ppl out there (me included) who will buy stuff based on nice packaging


----------



## Iluminada (May 19, 2014)

*Gift box*



grayceworks said:


> For those little decorative looking soaps, I would do a gift box type thing, with three or four to a box, for about the same price as one large bar. That's just me.



I agree


----------



## craftymom0263 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the help on pricing my stuff. It helped a lot


----------



## Serenity (May 20, 2014)

There is a great article on www.modernsoapmaking.com about pricing your soaps.


----------

